# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  لماذا يبكي الطفل لحظة ولادته؟‎

## ابو عوده

ربما هذه هي اللحظة الوحيدة التي ينتظر فيها الأهل بفارغ الصبر – سماع بكاء أولادهم خلافا لبكاء الاطفال لاحقا. البكاء الأول هو علامة وإشارة الى ان كل شيء على ما يرام عند الطفل. 

ولكن لماذا على الطفل أن يبكي؟

قبل أن نخوض في هذا الموضوع، سنشرح قليلا عن قلب الطفل، الذي يختلف عن قلب الإنسان البالغ. بما إن رئتي الطفل لا تعملان وهما مليئتان بسائل المشيمة، فإن القلب يتجاوز الرئتين ويضخ الدم من المشيمة عن طريق الجهة اليمنى للقلب، مباشرة إلى الجهة اليسرى للقلب، دون المرور بالأوعية الدموية الموجودة في الرئتين. 

بالرغم من أن الأوعية الدموية في رئتي الجنين متطورة، فإن كمية ضئيلة من حصيلة الدم فقط تمر عبر القلب – تمر عن طريقها، أي حوالي %5. سبب ذلك هو أن هذه الأوعية الدموية ما زالت متقلصة، ولا تسمح بمرور الدم فيها. 

حين يكون الجنين في رحم الام، يختلط عنده دم مزود بأوكسجين مستعمل ودم مزود بأوكسجين جديد، الأمر الذي يكسب بعض أعضاء وجه الجنين مثل الشفتين واللسان، اللون البنفسجي. هكذا يكون لون وجه الجنين خلال 9 أشهر، ويستمر هذا اللون مرافقا له كل الوقت الذي لا تعمل فيه رئتاه. والمشيمة – هذا الجزء الذي يشبه "قنديل البحر"، والذي يزوده بجميع ما يحتاجه من أمه – ويستمر بتزويده بالدم المخلوط. 

عندما تبدأ الرئتان بالعمل، تبدأ الأوعية الدموية السرية – التي زودت الجنين بالدم من أمه – بالانغلاق. كذلك تنغلق الثقوب المتواجدة بين الجهة اليمنى لقلب الجنين وجهته اليسرى، التي مكنت الدم من تجاوز الرئتين. 

احد الأوعية الدموية الأخرى ويسمى "دوكتوس ارتريوزوس" الذي كان يساعد على تجاوز الرئتين ينغلق هو كذلك، ويبدأ الدم بالتدفق من الجهة اليمنى للقلب إلى الرئتين,بسبب هذه التغييرات الضغطية، تبدأ بالتطور أوعية دموية صغيرة في رئتي الجنين، وعندها يكون لديه القدرة على امتصاص الأوكسجين إلى دمه عن طريق الرئتين. في هذه الحالة فالطفل جاهز ومستعد للبدء في عملية تنفسه الأولى. 

رد فعل البكاء البارد 

انغلاق الأوعية الدموية الجنينية وتغيير مجرى الدم في قلب الطفل تحدث خلال 4 دقائق من لحظة الولادة، وهي تعمل بفضل ردود فعل الوليد. جميع الأطفال يولدون رطبون من سائل المشيمة، وعند خروجهم إلى الهواء يبرد جسمهم.

ينجم عن عملية برود الجلد لحظة الولادة ردتي فعل: 

الأولى تسمى "ردة فعل البكاء البارد"، التي تؤدي الى بكاء الطفل. وردة الفعل هذه ترافق الطفل في نموه خلال الأشهر الأولى من حياته، وتؤدي إلى بكائه لحظة تبلل الحفاظ. ردة الفعل الثانية تسمى "ردة فعل الضغط البارد"، إذ إن الجلد البارد يؤدي إلى رفع ضغط الدم في جسم الطفل. 

كي يبكي الطفل عليه التنفس العميق، وبعدها انكشاف الجلد لبرودة العالم الخارجي. في هذه اللحظة يتقلص الحاجز الحاجب وتتقلص العضلة المتواجدة تحت الرئتين، كذلك تتقلص العضلات التي بين الأضلع وتؤدي إلى كبر حجم الرئتين، الأمر الذي يسبب ضغط سلبي في الصدر. 

ينجم عن هذه المراحل، تغييرات ضغطية تزيد من تدفق الدم إلى الرئتين، والآن – فكل عملية تنفس يقوم بها الطفل تؤدي في امتصاص الأوكسجين إلى أوعيته الدموية. 

في هذه المرحلة تبدأ مشيمة الأم التي زودت الجنين بكل احتياجاته – بالبرود. لا يوجد جلد للمشيمة وهي تحتوي على أوعية دموية تحيطها مياه مخثرة، وهي محاطة بطبقة من الخلايا – غشاء المشيمة. 

خروج المياه من المشيمة عند الولادة يؤدي إلى برودتها، الأمر الذي يسبب في تقلص الأوعية الدموية التي بها, هذا الأمر يساعد المولود الجديد على التنفس، في هذه اللحظة يزداد فيها تدفق الدم إلى رئتيه بصورة أكثر – وذلك بدل من تدفق الدم إلى المشيمة، الأمر الذي كان معتاد عليه الجنين خلال 9 أشهر. 

في نفس اللحظة فان كمية كبيرة من دم المشيمة تدفع وتضغط – نتيجة لقوة الجاذبية، ولتقلصات الرحم – إلى قلب الطفل.هذه العملية تدعم أكثر عملية تدفق الدم إلى الرئتين. ونتيجة لذلك يغلق الثقب الذي في جانبي قلب الطفل، وتصبح الرئتين الوسيلة الوحيدة التي يستطيع الطفل أن يتلقى الأوكسجين عبرها. 

ولكن ليس الهدف من بكاء الطفل هو من اجل زيادة تدفق الدم إلى الرئتين، أو بسبب تحويل قلبه الذي كان من قبل وحدة واحدة – إلى قلب ناضج له بطينين وأذينين. إنما البكاء يساعد الطفل كذلك، في التخلص من بقايا سوائل المشيمة التي حتى تلك اللحظة ملأت رئتيه. 

فان الطفل الذي لا يبكي بما فيه الكفاية قد يعاني من مشكلة في التنفس، بسبب بقايا سوائل المشيمة، التي لم تخرج من رئتيه ولم تمتص.

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا على هته المعلومات القيمة
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

_يسلمو علي المرور_

----------


## باريسيا

يسلمو معلومات حلوه وجديده وجميله 
يعطيك الف عافيه 
بانتظار جديدك

----------


## النورس الحزين

معلوما ت حلوة وجديدة شكرا

----------


## drlovely

جميل جدا وحاجة مفيدة وننتظر الاخبار الجديدة

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

